# Pros of moving to or living in South Africa



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

The purpose of this thread is to focus soley on reasons to support and encourage moving to South Africa, providing information and facts of South Africa, backed up with statistics and references where necessary.

Another similar thread, *Cons of moving to or living in South Africa* can be found on this forum to provide useful, valuable, honest and relevant information in order to establish a way to weigh the issues thoughtfully and reach an informed decision.

Please post negatives/cons on the *Cons of moving to or living in South Africa* thread


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Great weather - loads of variety.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread is going real slow, so I thought I'd share about the GREAT morning we had in Stellenbosch. The village is surrounded by many wine routes, the oldest in South Africa. Great food, lots of tourists, and a nice breakaway from city life if you are living in Cape Town. You just cannot beat the Western Cape.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Great People, Wonderful weather, Mountains, Beaches, Awesome Food, Variety of Wines, Outdoor activities when the weather is good and lots of entertainment when the weather is not so good! Always something different to do if you choose to!

Its not called One of the Most Beautiful Cities in the world for nothing!!! Nature and Beauty is everywhere you look!!

Absolutely LOVE Cape Town!!


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

OH AND SPRINGBOK SHOTS


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Cape Town is not the only beautiful city in SA! 
There are many positives ( pro's) - many people like all the nature reserves, the dark skies at night when one can almost count the stars as there is no light pollution, etc.

I do believe that living in SA is cheaper than living in the UK, Europe or Oz, not too sure how it compares with the USA though. 

Food is cheaper, municipal or council taxes a lot less than the UK ( our council tax in the UK was £1500 per year - in SA we pay a third of that.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Johanna said:


> I do believe that living in SA is cheaper than living in the UK, Europe or Oz, not too sure how it compares with the USA though.


I think it should read that the cost of living is cheaper if :
1. You are using forex
2. You are not taking into account disposable income when comparing like for like positions.
3. You don't insure anything.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> I think it should read that the cost of living is cheaper if :
> 1. You are using forex
> 2. You are not taking into account disposable income when comparing like for like positions.
> 3. You don't insure anything.


No, I do not think so.

I am not using forex, I do compare like for like and I had to insure my house, car, etc whilst living abroad too.


Halo, perhaps you should have posted your reply on the con side of this and not on the pro part !


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Johanna said:


> No, I do not think so.
> 
> I am not using forex, I do compare like for like and I had to insure my house, car, etc whilst living abroad too.
> 
> ...


*Its only a pro "if it is true"*

Lets put you to the test - Lets take a few lines of work (from cleaners to engineers)... Pick a few areas of residence and insure the same vehicle, home with the appropriate health cover. Add the rest and we can talk again.

Lets see who has any left to go down to the pub.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> *Its only a pro "if it is true"*
> 
> Lets put you to the test - Lets take a few lines of work (from cleaners to engineers)... Pick a few areas of residence and insure the same vehicle, home with the appropriate health cover. Add the rest and we can talk again.
> 
> Lets see who has any left to go down to the pub.


Halo, this thread was not started only to be hi-jacked. If you feel like posting salaries, living areas etc. do so. I gave my opinion as someone who has lived and worked in the UK and SA. I know what I earned there and here, I know how much I spend here and have spent there. I cannot speak for people who earn more or less than I do. I have a very good medical aid to which I contribute quite a bit, but then, one has to pay National Insurance in the UK --- part of which is used to pay the NHS.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Fair enough - Its your opinion - Enough said.


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Johannesburg has the best winters the sun shines everyday in winter


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Domestic help is cheap

South Africa has some awesome game parks which are unrivaled by any other continent in the world having big 5 game


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

The weather in Germiston is lovely - very little wind. Unlike Cape Town where you'll get blown off your feet in an instant

In Gauteng - besides the beautiful weather (did I mention that before) weekend outings include Gillooly's farm - ten minutes from where I live - and you can take the dogs.
The Emmarentia Dam - gorgeous rose gardens in summer, and, the Pretoria Botanical Gardens for picnics and walks.

The Johannesburg Art Gallery, in Joubert Park, is filled with beautiful things.

Sunday morning breakfast at Heckers Nursery - all the spring flowers - or lunch at the Service Station in Melville:clap2:

I have yet to try the Reya Vaya bus service or the Gautrain, but have had good reports about the efficiency of the system.

Early evenings working in my garden and walking the dogs around the block - we have lots of Jasmine, Wisteria and Brunfelsia in full bloom right now trailing out of gardens along my walk. Ahhhhh. Bliss


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

BBC News - South Africa murder rate shows sharp fall


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

The diversity. 

Part of the country is desert. Part is Mediterranean in both appearance, lifestyle and climate. Part is tropical. Part is African Savannah. Part is rolling mountains. 

Even the cities. Parts could be in the South of France or California parts could be in Detroit, and then again parts could in Lagos. 

The people. The Europeans are a scattering of everything. From classic "boere" living with values from 150 years ago to cosmopolitan modern youths. Blacks, Whites, ********, Asians all with different culture within their culture. But all sharing one South African trait of friendliness. A sincere "How are you today ?" and a "How can I help you ?" are just not that forthcoming in much of the western world anymore. Children who still respect their elders and men who still have manners and ladies who aren't ashamed to know how to bake. 

Add to obvious in that. Beautiful game farms and beaches and a wonderful variety of outdoor actives to do and the weather to do them in. Never too hot or too cold and almost always sunny. Awesome cuisine and wine. 

And then there's the excitement and challenge of living the South African experiment. All these cultures and aspirations colliding means life is never dull. You can live here your whole life and see something surprising everyday. Be it a group of teenage black girls gossiping in English valley girl twang as they stride down the mall shopping bags in hand. To the multiracial couples so you so often see now days, to the big Afrikaans guy in two tone khaki shirt cheering on Bafana Bafana at the pub. We sure live in interesting times and everything is always changing. 

Lastly the lifestyle is second to none. But only South African who have lived elsewhere will understand this. Some stay abroad and we have examples on this forum trying to tell themselves they made the right decision to leave because " the crime is too bad (it's not) and it's too expensive (it's not , it's relatively very cheap still). Sometimes when I see what people earn in the U.K and consider the cost of living there I'm shocked. They really don't earn enough more than here to 
validate the cost of living. I think we take for granted that anytime we want to go to the pub or a restaurant etc we simply can do it without thinking about. And that goes for pretty much most middle classed south Africans. 

Well there's a few for now.


----------



## cmdsg (Sep 10, 2010)

Therooster said:


> The diversity.
> 
> Part of the country is desert. Part is Mediterranean in both appearance, lifestyle and climate. Part is tropical. Part is African Savannah. Part is rolling mountains.
> 
> ...



your words are a bit romantic but that is how I feel South Africa


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

cmdsg said:


> your words are a bit romantic but that is how I feel South Africa


Well what about living in Africa is not romantic ? 

You do realise most people will live their whole lives without even the slightest idea of what it feels like to be alive ?

Not in South Africa though.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

The Kruger National Park - we're going to Shingwedzi on the 2nd of December:cheer2:

It's not just the thrill of the Big Five, it's also the tree's, amphibians, riverways with water monitors and cocs!

We so enjoy listening to the jackals and hyhena at sunset. Lots of work are being done on those boys in the KNP

.Kruger Park News: Hyena Research Update: Online News Publication

We'll have to fight off the mozzies  being December, but hey, we'll cheer ourselves up by looking forward to eating roast turkey and cranberry sauce in 30 degree heat. We tried the 'cold meats and salad ' thing on Christmas Day but it was NOT the same:lol:


----------



## cmdsg (Sep 10, 2010)

(quote removed by moderator)



I live in a small town in Portugal and I've been robbed several times, was not with a gun but I know people who have already suffered armed robbery
this can happen anywhere


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

cmdsg said:


> The older people can not stand to see blacks in power that is the problem .



Why do you say this............ it is mostly younger people who leave the country.
I think I would fall into the category of "older people" and do not like such a generalisation ( spelling??)

Not starting a fight, but I do think one should have your facts correct before posting!


----------



## cmdsg (Sep 10, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Why do you say this............ it is mostly younger people who leave the country.
> I think I would fall into the category of "older people" and do not like such a generalisation ( spelling??)
> 
> Not starting a fight, but I do think one should have your facts correct before posting!


im 48 years old and i love SA


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

cmdsg said:


> The older people can not stand to see blacks in power that is the problem .


I have no problem with black people in power and I will fall into the category of older people!


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

My post should have read 1 in 11 people murdered are women.


----------



## cmdsg (Sep 10, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I have no problem with black people in power and I will fall into the category of older people!



What I mean is that problem is inside the minds of some people 
they can release the past and look to the future where everyone is equal and
deserve the same opportunities black or white all are human beings.

now I want to say what I like most of South Africa is the people and the country is the most beautiful in the world

peace and love for all

sorry my English


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Johannesburg is a very friendly city in that it is very easy to make new friends. The people are aways open to making new friends. Unlike many other cities were the people are only interested in sticking with their small group of friends and are often not interested in making their circle of friends bigger.

There are lots of employment opportunities for highly skilled persons in Johannesburg because of the skills shortage and brain drain. You will get recognised for being good at your job quickly and get many promotions quicker than in many first world countries if you are good at what you do.

As a tourist destination it is a must for every traveler who wants to add it to their list of top 10 travel destinations.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Somewhat over the top yet worthwhile reading, and a good example of South Africa seen through the eyes of an expat vs seen by the majority of local citizens: Expat Cape Town: All about living and working in beautiful South Africa


----------



## JoburgExpat (Sep 21, 2010)

I've lived in Johannesburg as an expat for over 6 months and thought I'd give this thread a bit of life. When we were recently on home leave in the U.S., I wrote this on my blog: "South Africa seems far, far away. But I do miss it. I miss the cool crisp mornings with the promise of another beautiful day in the air; the wide toothy (and toothless) smiles of people asking how I'm doing today; the dramatic landscapes of the highveld dotted with short stubby trees; the beautiful lilt of South African English; the birdsong concerts in the early morning. And I miss the slower pace of life in general." Regarding that last bit, it's hard to explain, there is something very comforting about the African pace, so that your own life ends up slowing down a bit as well. Even if you life here might lack in convenience compared to, say, America, you also become more relaxed about it all, at least I feel that way, much less stressed. How can you not be happy here when the sun shines every single day and people greet you with a smile?


----------



## JoburgExpat (Sep 21, 2010)

Therooster said:


> The diversity.
> 
> Part of the country is desert. Part is Mediterranean in both appearance, lifestyle and climate. Part is tropical. Part is African Savannah. Part is rolling mountains.
> 
> ...


Very well said! I took the liberty of quoting you on my blog, Joburg Expat, and linking to your post.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

YOU CAN'T BEAT CAPE TOWN!!! Have lunch on the terrace of “ The Twelve Apostels” near Camps Bay, stroll at the Waterfront and dine at the Anker or the nice Italian restaurant “ Hildebrand”, go tot The Waterkant” and restaurant The Tank there, play golf at Steenberg, see the beautiful wine estates La Motte and La Grande Provence, jump into the “white horses” of the ocean at the beaches of Camps Bay, go shopping at the “ Canal Walk” , drive upon Signal Hill enjoying the beautiful seaviews, drive alongside the ocean to Chapman’s peak. If you close our eyes you can see it all , and feel the beautiful Cape area.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

*Sedgefield is Africa's first Slow Town*

Sedgefield, the Garden Route town situated between Knysna and George in the Western Cape is Africa's first Cittaslow or 'Slow Town', its global founding member André Gauché said on Thursday.

Cittaslow, meaning literally "slow city" and inspired by the concept of "slow food", was a world-wide membership organisation promoting quality of life and resisting fast-lane lifestyle, he said.

Sedgefield is Africa's first 'Slow Town' - South Africa - The Good News


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Gee whizz, I realised today I posted on the wrong thread!

I love the scenery and people here. Friendly people but some stare way too much - perhaps they've never really seen an Asian woman with a White guy before - not as much as you see in Thailand, Malaysia etc 

I'm loving the weather although it can be way too chilly for me.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you considered that they may be staring in admiration?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> Sedgefield, the Garden Route town situated between Knysna and George in the Western Cape is Africa's first Cittaslow or 'Slow Town', its global founding member André Gauché said on Thursday.
> 
> Cittaslow, meaning literally "slow city" and inspired by the concept of "slow food", was a world-wide membership organisation promoting quality of life and resisting fast-lane lifestyle, he said.
> 
> Sedgefield is Africa's first 'Slow Town'*-*South Africa - The Good News


Have you ever visited this lovely little town?
Quite magical


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Have you ever visited this lovely little town?
> Quite magical


 Awesome place, but to be honest, a bit too slow for me... I'm in a happy place if I could walk the streets of NYC or the strip in LV or shop at Sawgrass Mills in Fl or people watch at Mandela Square, Sandton or Kloof Street, Cape Town


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Twenty seven South African beaches have achieved the Blue Flag status for excelling in safety, cleanliness, provision of amenities and maintenance of environmental standards.

Pretoria - Twenty seven South African beaches have achieved the Blue Flag status for excelling in safety, cleanliness, provision of amenities and maintenance of environmental standards.

The Blue Flag is a voluntary eco-label awarded to over 3 450 beaches and marinas in 41 countries across Europe, South Africa, Morocco, Tunisia, New Zealand, Brazil, Canada and the Caribbean.

South Africa was the first country outside of Europe to implement the Blue Flag programme, which was launched in SA in November 2001 as part of government’s CoastCare initiative.

The programme works towards sustainable development at beaches through strict criteria dealing with water quality, environmental education and information, environmental management and safety among other things.

Blue Flag has grown from only three beaches in the first year to 27 for this, the tenth year of the programme.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna, Thats great news, which of Durbans Beaches got Blue Flags? I was very very impressed on how they had cleaned the beachfront up and improved it, it was an absolute pleasure going for a walk there.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Johanna, Thats great news, which of Durbans Beaches got Blue Flags? I was very very impressed on how they had cleaned the beachfront up and improved it, it was an absolute pleasure going for a walk there.


Here is a list of the beaches Daxk:

MacDougall’s Bay, Port Nolloth 
- Yzerfontein Main beach, Yzerfontein 
- Clifton 4th beach, Cape Town
- Camps Bay, Cape Town
- Muizenberg, Cape Town 
- Strandfontein beach, Cape Town
- Mnandi beach, Cape Town
- Bikini beach, Gordon’s Bay
- Kleinmond beach, near Hermanus
- Hawston beach, near Hermanus
- Grotto beach, Hermanus
- Lappiesbaai, Stilbaai, Southern Cape
- Witsand, at the mouth of the Breede River
- Santos beach, Mossel Bay
- Hartenbos beach, Mossel Bay
- Robberg 5 beach, Plettenberg Bay
- Dolphin beach, Jeffrey’s Bay
- Humewood beach, Port Elizabeth
- Wells Estate, north of Port Elizabeth
- Kelly’s beach, Port Alfred
- Kariega Main beach, Kenton-on-Sea
- Umzumbe (Pumula) on the south coast KZN (new)
- Lucien beach near Margate (back in the programme)
- Trafalgar beach, south coast KZN
- Marina beach, south coast KZN
- Ramsgate beach, near Margate
- Margate beach


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Here is a list of the beaches Daxk:
> 
> MacDougall’s Bay, Port Nolloth
> - Yzerfontein Main beach, Yzerfontein
> ...


Pity.
They really did do a helluva lot to improve the beachfront in Durban for the WC.

I was pleasantly suprised, I walked up from Bay of Plenty all the way up to Addington and the facilities were world class, Police presence everywhere, very few Hobo's which used to be a feature in the gardens opposite the Elangeni.
and the place was clean.no litter.
which was great, I used to live and surf there.

Obviously they haven't been able to clean up the sewage problem as I see from the Internet that they had Blue Flags until 2008.

Also good to see Stilbaai and Dolphin back on your list, supertubes at jeffery's and Cape st Francis were more surfing beaches than swimming beaches anyway.

Pity the rest of SA cant do what the Cape does.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Politics?

Not saying too much about it !

I suppose the following should be posted on the con-section, but the Western Cape has the highest rate of drug addiction ( metamphetamine especially... called TIK ) and also a very high rate of abandoned babies.

I have not been to Durban for some time, not receiving blue flag status does not necessarily mean that the beaches are not "clean and tidy"... I was surprised that our two local beaches did not appear on the list, they are so clean and tidy and no sewage spillage at all.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna??what are you on about? I did not raise politics

,Durbans main Beaches HAD Blue Flag status!!!! 

I commented that I was suprised because I was so impressed with what they had achieved since I was last there in 2005.
It was a compliment!!!!!

when you posted that there were 29 blue flag beaches and Durban HAD blue flag beaches and done a lot of work, I asked about it it.
and I commented on exactly how impressed I was in July when I was there and can post a link to you in private if you wish.

there is no sewage spill, Johanna, its an ecoli count , the Durbans sewage pipes have been there for years, I surfed there when they were there, but I have also just googled the elements that go into Blue flag status, and apart from water quality cleanliness and attractiveness is a major part.
and Durbans Main Beaches certainly Qualified in july and August this year.
and the water certainly looked damn good.
what has drugs and abandoned babies got to do with what I posted????


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Johanna??what are you on about? I did not raise politics
> 
> ,Durbans main Beaches HAD Blue Flag status!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry Daxk, I just replied regarding the way the Western Cape is administered and as it is the only province not controlled by the main political party, ....... nothing aimed at your posting at all!

Your posting regarding Durban was very positive indeed, sorry for my meanderings...........


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

and my comment on what the Cape is doing well is based on your post which has, apart from a very few, all the Blue flag beaches on your list.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Politics?
> 
> Not saying too much about it !
> 
> ...


I am quoting my own post as you can see, I mentioned politics without qualifying what I meant, sorry Daxk! It was in reply to your remark about the Cape!

It would have been clearer if I qualified what I meant after typing POLITICS with a question mark............. oh dear, I am sorry for causing confusion!


Thanks for being polite about my reply!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks but no need for an apology, I obviously misunderstood you.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Sorry Daxk, I just replied regarding the way the Western Cape is administered and as it is the only province not controlled by the main political party, ....... nothing aimed at your posting at all!


Well that is a pro..... Compared to the ANC the DA look positivity like a real political party...... (pity it won't last)


----------



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

On the same beach you would see a Muslim woman in a burka next to a black woman topless breastfeeding her child... Nobody imposes anything on anybody. This diversity you will find nowhere else!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

kibbler said:


> On the same beach you would see a Muslim woman in a burka next to a black woman topless breastfeeding her child... Nobody imposes anything on anybody. This diversity you will find nowhere else!


 Hehe, good observation. And some would see this as a pro, others as a con. Different strokes for different folks For me, that is a BIG con.


----------



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> Hehe, good observation. And some would see this as a pro, others as a con. Different strokes for different folks For me, that is a BIG con.


Why is that a con for you?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

vegasboy said:


> Hehe, good observation. And some would see this as a pro, others as a con. Different strokes for different folks For me, that is a BIG con.


Ditto - But you know the swiss  - Cuckoo clocks and all.............


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Halo said:


> Ditto - But you know the swiss  - Cuckoo clocks and all.............


 LoL. You guys are cracking me up. I'm not going to put my foot into something here, so let me just say, I'll stick to the Florida beaches (US), Langebaan Lagoon (SA) and my swimming pool at home.


----------



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

Halo said:


> Ditto - But you know the swiss  - Cuckoo clocks and all.............


I never liked Switzerland. The pressure of conformity is huge. No tolerance.

My Mum is from South Africa and I decided to go 'back to the roots' and so far it's exceeded all expectations. I found a place to settle down. But that's my own individual story.

Before coming I was reading a lot of threads in the expatforum and got really scarred of coming to South Africa. And being here now I am not experiencing a lot of the fears other people had.

Switzerland and South Africa are quite opposites and for some reason I feel more at home here as others would feel more at home elsewhere. I think it's all a feeling of 'belonging' and when one feels one belongs somewhere, than you take the country in it's entire package and you befriend yourself with the negative points of that place. 

For me the positive points here are surely the diversity, the friendliness and openness of the people, the sun... I feel more alive here, life is vibrant. Swiss efficiency, greyness and conformity is boring. Life here is tough though, especially economically, in Switzerland I had all I needed and here I am struggling but it doesn't matter...

I think Switzerland has the finest democracy of the world, but what good is a fantastic functioning direct democracy when the people in it aren't tolerant...!!!

(Hey, lets open up a thread cons of Switzerland http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif)


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Switzerland and the USA are the only true democracies in the entire world..... More countries should follow their lead..... and some are.


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

1. The beauty of the land, wildlife, diversity of nature.
2. Relative small size of the country in contrast to its many different ecological zones.
3. Infrastructure is good although not improving very fast.
4. Low cost of living compared to Europe and the US.
5. Diversity of cultures
6. Beautiful beaches
7. Worlds best national park system.
8. Low pollution compared to other modern industrialized countries.
9. Friendly people.
10. Great museums, sports venues, historical sites, recreational opportunities, resteraunts.
Just a few of the things I enjoy about SA.


----------



## Lotus1979 (Apr 23, 2011)

Native Texan said:


> 1. The beauty of the land, wildlife, diversity of nature.
> 2. Relative small size of the country in contrast to its many different ecological zones.
> 3. Infrastructure is good although not improving very fast.
> 4. Low cost of living compared to Europe and the US.
> ...


You sir, are a breath of fresh air. This forum is meant to be for expats who now live in south Africa. the gross majority of them are extremely happy here and have had a wonderful experience. Instead it's been hijacked by bitter South Africans who no longer live here with a more than suspect prejudice towards the "new South Africa".


----------



## fairone (Feb 22, 2011)

what about pretoria? anyone living there?


----------



## EthenGroom (Feb 1, 2011)

If you are in a festive mood then you must visit the country of South Africa during the time of festivals and events. The National Arts Festival is one of the most important events of South Africa, which you must visit. This really sweetens up the life in South Africa providing a friendly atmosphere at the same time. Lifestyle of South Africa is quite relaxing that will make you feel at home. South African coastline boasts some of the world’s most beautiful beaches, which definitely cannot be missed. Even you can enjoy exotic dishes and traditional cuisine at any of the many delightful restaurants in South Africa. Don't forget to visit the Kruger National Park, an extraordinary garden in South Africa and the Garden Route, which is a place of wonderful landscapes and beaches. These places will make you feel that life in South Africa is completely different from those in other countries. Like any other Country crime exists you just need to take extra pre-cautionary measures by not travelling alone, avoiding dodgy places and never take lifts from strangers.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

EthenGroom said:


> . Like any other Country crime exists you just need to take extra pre-cautionary measures by not travelling alone, avoiding dodgy places and never take lifts from strangers.


:loco::loco::loco:


----------



## chellovaile (Jun 7, 2011)

The wildlife and the scenery. The Drakensberg is spectacular. And the people are so friendly - I've never felt so welcomed.


----------



## Thunderball (Oct 27, 2011)

The weather and the wildlife. Kruger National Park is amazing.


----------

